# Type What You're Thinking About Right Now



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats.  It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats.  It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats.  That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------



## 0589471

Old thread exceeded and not working properly for some users.

Old thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-2031289/

Post here in new one.


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


----------



## BAH

Tch..


----------



## Suchness

Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Thinking about having the fourth comment in the new thread.


That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.

Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That explains it - for a second there I could see that you'd quoted me but couldn't see what you'd written. Now I know why.
> 
> Yeah - that was revolting on the tram. I had to get off and walk around with a wet bum for a while. Hope nobody saw it and thought I'd had an accident. Nobody looks at me nowadays anyway - just as well.


....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol

Sorry that happened to you! :O


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thinking about joining a dating site again or maybe try speed dating.


Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.

Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> ....I feel like I missed a good story here. Lol
> 
> Sorry that happened to you! :O


I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.

It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Subways and buses should not have cloth seats. That's just gross. I think some of the BART trains in San Francisco have cloth seats. It should all be plastic. Like this:


Yeah, you're right - it's revolting.

The plastic ones would be better they could just hose them down.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Never tried speed dating - that might be fun.
> 
> Have been on dating sites quite a bit though. It seems like people my age seem to all be on them nowadays.


I'm thinking about it. Might as well start putting myself out there and see what happens.



harrison said:


> I just sat on a wet seat on the tram. It was one of those cloth ones so you couldn't see it was wet.
> 
> It soaked my pants right through - so embarassing. Hopefully it was just a drink. :roll


Why are they cloth?? That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I
> *Why are they cloth??* That doesn't sound smart. It probably was just a drink, don't worry about it. Lol


I really don't know. It's pathetic.

I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really don't know. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm home now anyway - I put them in the wash straight away. :serious:


Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I sure would. Poor thing :squeeze Just never think about what it could have been and pray the wash sanitized it to death lol


Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol. 
Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well according to Suchii some people do some unsanitary things there, lol.
> Remind me not to use said transportation while I'm there. :lol


Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - I'm just hoping there was no connection between my wet seat and the used condom on the ground. :um


:O
Oh......

Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.

(It's a very possible scenario! :b)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Oh......
> 
> Let's just say it had no connection and the condom was used for the safety and transportation of a banana...? :lol
> And the wet seat was just some poor souls unfortunate mishap of trying to protect said banana while holding their drink.
> 
> (It's a very possible scenario! :b)


Yeah, sure young lady - a likely story.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> I really like the look on that girl's face in your avatar. Is that still the same girl as before?


Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, yep still her  I really liked it too. Was torn between this one and the Chewbacca one but this one won favorably


Haha - yeah, she looks great. She's a nice-looking girl.


----------

